# My teeny weeny MAC collection



## geeko (May 21, 2006)

Small collection as of 21/05/06


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Dawn (May 23, 2006)

Doesn't sound very teeny weeny to me at all!!!  You have many great MAC items!!


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Doesn't sound very teeny weeny to me at all!!!  You have many great MAC items!!_

 
Hehe I was just gonna say that


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2006)

thanks girls...i m goin to post a close up pic of my updated eyeshadows and lipglosses and blushers here now...much clearer pics than what i have posted. Here are the list of my MAC stuff:

*Eyeshadows (pot form)*
Pink Freeze
Pink Venus
Living Pink
Pink Papillion
Da Bling
Steamy
Aquadisiac
Blue Absinthe
Surreal
Zonk Bleu
Jewel Blue
Moon’s reflection
Freshwater
Flashtrack
Juxt
Swimming 
Humid
Metamorph
Overgrown
Crème de violet
Star Violet
Trax
Hepcat
Nocturnelle
Stars N Rockets
Parfait Amour
Beautiful Iris
Iris Print
Plum Dressing
Juiced
Amber Lights
Love Bud
Woodwinked
Retrospeck
Mulch
Botanical
Sumptious Olive
Green Smoke
Gorgeous Gold
Summer Neutral
Relaxing
Dazzle Light
Naked Lunch
Leisuretime
Elite
Knight divine
Electra
Electro Sky
Dove feather
Carbon

*Eyeshadows (quad/palette)*
Lustreleaf
Nylon
Julep
Lightweight black
Sketch
Thunder
Rye
Scarab
Blossom Cherry
Sunseed
Early Lawn
Honesty
Blurr
Buff – De – Buff
Tendermetal
Cranberry
A Bluer Blue
Embark

*Eyeliners*
Shade fluidline
Dipdown fluidline
Blue Peep fluidline
Non Conformist fluidline
Waveline fluidline
Greenplay liquidlast
Aqualine liquidlast
Pop iris liquidlast
Blue Herizon liquidlast
Well dressed khaki liquidlast
Minted eye Kohl
Engraved powerpoint
Stubborn brown powerpoint
Prussian powerpoint

*Blushers*
Dollymix
Peachykeen
Springsheen
Plum Foolery
Foolish Me
Pink Swoon
Golden Kitty/primpkin blush duo
Rose Hip/blossom up blush duo
Pinch o Peach
Petticoat MSF
Flirt n tease
Sweet William
Summer Lily
Cute

*Pigments*
Softwash Grey
Gold Dusk
Rose
Golden Olive
Melon 
Tanned
Vanilla
Lovely Lily
Blue Storm
Fuschia

*Lipglosses*
Cultured Lipglass
Nymphette Lipglass
Enchantress Lipglass
Dejarose Lipglass
Kei Lipglass
Dusk Lipglass
Elegant Peach Lipglass
Glamoursun Lipglass
Heartfelt Pink Lipglass
Oyster Girl Lipglass
Tres Cher! Lipglass
Flowerosophy Lipglass
Show Coral chromeglass
Uberpeach chromeglass
Palatial lustreglass
Flusterouse Lustreglass
Budding lustreglass

*Lipsticks*
Pink cabana lipstick
Lipblossum lipstick
(i prefer gloss to lipstick)

*Tinted Lip conditioner*
Cleo's cloral kiss
Coquettish Clarice
Daisy
Miss Bunny

*Beauty Powder*
Taihitan Sand (CD Collection)
Shell pearl (sundressing)

*Foundations/powder*
select tint mosituriser
Studio fix fluid foundation in nc25
Select sheer pressed powder in nc20

*Cream colour base*
Perfect fuschia
Luna

*Eye Paints*
chartru
canton candy


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2006)

here are my updated close up eyeshadows arranged according to colours:

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...oletpurple.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ACplummish.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/MACpinks.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...MACspecial.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ACneutrals.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...cellaneous.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...MACoranges.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../MACgreens.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...83/MACdull.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../MACbrowns.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...uishgreens.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/MACblues.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/MACquads.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...83/MACquad.jpg

Here my eyeliners...both fluidline and liquidlast...
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...steyeliner.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...fluidlines.jpg

Here are my lipglosses
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ylipgloss1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ylipgloss2.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ylipgloss3.jpg

My pathetic 2 lipsticks...
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...mylipstick.jpg

My pathetic MAC pigments collection
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...cpigmentse.jpg

Powerpoints and shadesticks
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...hadesticks.jpg

I re took pics of my blushers...as the previous one turned out pretty blur in the pic.
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...oldenkitty.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/dollymix.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...eetwilliam.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Summerlily.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...pringSheen.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...pblossumUp.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...eryblusher.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...inchopeach.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../PinkSwoon.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../Petticoat.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...Peachykeen.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../FoolishMe.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...lirtntease.jpg

i am a fan of MAC's sheertone shimmer blushers. my stuff are considered peanuts as compared to many of u. i'm going to work harder and expand my collection.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 11, 2006)

you have an amazing collection


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2006)

nice!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a very nice collection


----------



## geeko (Sep 19, 2006)

oops...deleted.. extra post..so sorry about it..:X


----------



## geeko (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks girls...here's my updated stuff...i'll update my collection maybe once in 2 months over here to see how my stuff grows (erm..hopefully not at an exponential rate..haha). Ok the following pics are my latest updates of my tiny stuff. it's not a lot...but they are enough to burn a big hole in my pocket. Cheers

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...yeshadows3.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...owspalette.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/blushers.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ghlighters.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3/lipstuff.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...pigments-1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../eyeliners.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...llaneous-1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...83/brushes.jpg


----------

